# evdev findet USB Mouse nicht [doch nich solved]

## manuels

Drei Threads pro Tag - ja mir ist heut abend langweilig   :Very Happy: 

Wenn ich meine Mouse einstecke, wird kein Device unter /proc/bus/input/devices erstellt.

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV und CONFIG_USB_HID sind aktiviert.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

----------

## manuels

*bump*

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

schreibt denn der Logger irgendwas in die messages beim anstecken?

MfG. Stefan

----------

## manuels

nix, nicht eine kleine Zeile in /var/log/messages. Aber die Maus funktioniert (beispielsweise unter Windows).

----------

## bbgermany

Hast du die folgenden Optionen auch aktiviert?

```
CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y
```

MfG. Stefan

----------

## manuels

jupp, alle drei drin.

----------

## bbgermany

Wenn du lsusb ausführst, wird die Mouse dann angezeigt und welche Udev-Version setzt du ein?

MfG. Stefan

----------

## manuels

nee, bei lsusb wird die Mouse nicht angezeigt.

Hab udev-115-r1

----------

## bbgermany

Hmm, wird denn überhaupt was bei lsusb angezeigt, theoretisch müsste das in etwa so aussehen:

```
Bus 004 Device 002: ID 06a3:ff0c Saitek PLC Cyborg Force Rumble Pad

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0471:0815 Philips

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
```

Was sagt denn lspci hinsichtlich dem USB-Controller und was sagt dmesg hinsichtlich der Treiber?

MfG. Stefan

----------

## manuels

Also erstmal das hier:

```

 ~ # lsusb

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

 ~ # lspci

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 0 (rev a2)

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 1 (rev a2)

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 5 (rev a2)

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 4 (rev a2)

00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 3 (rev a2)

00:00.7 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 2 (rev a2)

00:02.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:09.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:0a.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 LPC Bridge (rev a3)

00:0a.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP51 SMBus (rev a3)

00:0a.3 Co-processor: nVidia Corporation MCP51 PMU (rev a3)

00:0b.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:0b.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:0d.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 IDE (rev f1)

00:0e.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Serial ATA Controller (rev f1)

00:10.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

00:14.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)

03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72M [GeForce Go 7400] (rev a1)

04:06.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev c0)

```

 *Quote:*   

> was sagt dmesg hinsichtlich der Treiber?
> 
> 

 Welche Treiber meinst du? Die USB-Controller-Treiber oder die USB-Mouse-Treiber?

----------

## bbgermany

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Also erstmal das hier:
> 
> ```
> 
>  ~ # lsusb
> ...

 

Interessant, dass er nur ein "Device" findet. Ja ich meine den USB-Controller-Treiber. Du solltest für diesen OHCI und EHCI im Kerneltree auswählen. Es sollte dann in etwas sowas in den dmesg stehen:

```
herkules ~ # dmesg | grep USB

[   53.073925] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[   53.073979] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

[   53.074184] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   53.183433] ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[   53.183490] ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

[   53.183672] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   53.292565] ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[   53.293274] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[   53.354525] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   53.462930] ohci_hcd 0000:00:04.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[   53.524225] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   53.681800] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[   54.019422] usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

[   54.590179] usb 4-2: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

[   54.824952] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[   54.892772] input: USB HID v1.10 Joystick [Saitek PLC Cyborg Force Rumble Pad] on usb-0000:00:04.0-2

[   54.892788] drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

[   58.229073] lirc_mceusb2: Philips eHome USB IR Transciever and Microsoft MCE 2005 Remote Control driver for LIRC $Revision: 1.29 $

[   58.403477] usb 3-2: reset full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

herkules ~ #
```

MfG. Stefan

----------

## manuels

Hab nur den ehci-Treibre drin. Mit dem funktionieren aber alle USB-Ports (mit dem USB-Dongle).

Werd nachher mal zuhause nach den dmesg ausgaben schauen.

----------

## bbgermany

Du brauchst beide:

OHCI oder UHCI sind für USB1.1 Unterstützung. Der EHCI Treiber für die USB2.0 Unterstützung. Deine Maus wird bestimmt USB1.1 sein.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## manuels

Es klappt mit dem OHCI-Treiber.

Dass der OHCI-Treiber für USB1.1-_Geräte_ ist, ist mir neu.

Ich dachte, OHCI wäre nur für USB1.1-_Controller_.

Wieder was dazugelernt.

Danke!

----------

## firefly

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Es klappt mit dem OHCI-Treiber.
> 
> Dass der OHCI-Treiber für USB1.1-_Geräte_ ist, ist mir neu.
> 
> Ich dachte, OHCI wäre nur für USB1.1-_Controller_.
> ...

 

das Problem ist, das der EHCI-hcd Treiber keine Unterstützung für den USB-Host-Controller an sich hat. Sondern er bietet nur die erweiterte Funktionalität, welche für USB-2.0 notwendig ist.

----------

## manuels

hmm, ich krieg des öfteren folgenden Fehler

```
# tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old

(**) evdev_btn.c (166): Registering 5 buttons.

(II) Mouse0-usb-0000:00:0b.0-5/input0: Init

(II) evdev brain: Rescanning devices (2).

(II) Mouse0-isa0060/serio4/input0: On

(II) Mouse0-usb-0000:00:0b.0-5/input0: On

(--) <default pointer>: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) <default pointer>: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Fatal server error:

bogus pointer event from ddx

```

Habe nur Lösungen gefunden, bei denen man die Device-Option von "InputDevice" in der xorg.conf auf /dev/input/event? setzt.

Ich möchte, aber beide Mouses (Touchpad & USB-Mouse) nutzen und mit /dev/input/mice scheint diese Lösung nicht zu klappen.

Hat wer von euch ne Idee?

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

man kann auch mehrere Mauskonfigurationen in die Xorg packen.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## manuels

hab es gerade versucht, aber nur eine der Mäuse klappt:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Layout0"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load "freetype"

        # Load "xtt"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

        Option      "evBits"        "+1-2"

        Option      "keyBits"       "~272-287"

        Option      "relBits"       "~0-2 ~6 ~8"

        Option      "Pass"          "3"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse1"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mouse1"

        Option      "evBits"        "+1-2"

        Option      "keyBits"       "~272-287"

        Option      "relBits"       "~0-2 ~6 ~8"

        Option      "Pass"          "3"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "de,us"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:

        HorizSync    31.5 - 92.0

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 100.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

#       Driver      "nvidia"

        Driver      "nv"

        Card        "** NVIDIA (generic)                   [nv]"

        Option      "NoLogo" "1"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1280x800"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## bbgermany

Ich bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher, aber iirc sollte die zweite Maus dann nicht CorePointer sein, sondern etwas anderes. Ich weis nur leider nicht mehr wie die richtige Konfiguration in dem Fall lauten muss. Leider hab ich auch grad kein Laptop mehr. Den neuen bekomme ich erst nächste Woche.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Gibheer

bei Mouse1 muss dahinter SendCoreEvents, dann sollte es gehen.

----------

## bbgermany

 *Gibheer wrote:*   

> bei Mouse1 muss dahinter SendCoreEvents, dann sollte es gehen.

 

Genau das wars, was ich nicht mehr wusste  :Very Happy: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## manuels

Das funktioniert zwar, aber nur, wenn die Maus schon beim X11-Start steckt.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## firefly

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Das funktioniert zwar, aber nur, wenn die Maus schon beim X11-Start steckt.  

 

auf meinem  Laptop habe ich folgendes in der xorg.conf für meine USB-Mouse, mit der Ich die USB-Mouse auch wenn X läuft an kann.

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    ...........

    InputDevice    "MX518" "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "MX518"

    Driver         "evdev"

    Option         "Name" "Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse"

    Option         "vendor" "1133"      #046d hex -> Logitech

    Option         "product" "49182"    #c01e hex -> MX518

EndSection
```

----------

## manuels

ist das dann deine einzige Maus oder hast du noch mehr definiert?

Ich hab jetzt mal bei der USB-Mouse den evdev-Treiber genommen.

Beim ersten mal Einstecken hat es funktioniert. Danach - auch nach X11 neustart - nicht mehr   :Confused: 

----------

## firefly

 *manuels wrote:*   

> ist das dann deine einzige Maus oder hast du noch mehr definiert?
> 
> Ich hab jetzt mal bei der USB-Mouse den evdev-Treiber genommen.
> 
> Beim ersten mal Einstecken hat es funktioniert. Danach - auch nach X11 neustart - nicht mehr  

 

auser dem Touchpad sonst keine mouse.

Laut manpage von evdev soll folgende Inputdevice Sektion alle mäuse abdecken:

```
 Section "InputDevice"

         Identifier "mouse"

         Driver "evdev"

         Option "evBits"  "+1-2"

         Option "keyBits" "~272-287"

         Option "relBits" "~0-2 ~6 ~8"

         Option "Pass"    "3"

       EndSection
```

----------

## manuels

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Laut manpage von evdev soll folgende Inputdevice Sektion alle mäuse abdecken:

 Das funktioniert ja auch, nur stürzt X11 dann nach einiger Zeit ab.^^

----------

